# VIDEO - Flag and Certificate Display Case



## johnwnixon (Aug 6, 2007)

Just in time for Memorial day…

I made a display case for my father-in-law that holds an American flag and certificate. The flag and certificate were presented to him by an active Navy Seal serving in Operation Iraqi Freedom. The certificate shows the date the flag was flown over Camp Patton in Fallujah.

This was quite an honor for my father-in-law, and the flag and certificate deserved a special case to preserve and protect them.

Here’s a link to the video on how the case was made:
http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com/index.htm?/flagdisplaycase/fldsp_google_high.htm

Link to the Picture Gallery:
http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com/index.htm?/flagdisplaycase/index.html










Best Regards,
John Nixon – www.EagleLakeWoodworking.com


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

HI John,

You've done a wonderful job with that case!!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That is wonderful. Nice job and a great tribute!

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice video John. Thanks for sharing it with us on the forum. 
GOD bless all our Veterans and our Troops.


----------



## Electron (May 22, 2008)

That's a beautiful display case, perhaps one day you might show us how you made those splined joints which appear to be dovetails, very clever.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

NIce JOB , I always enjoy to seeing your videos, here's link to some of your other ones you have posted on the forum..they can be hard to find somtimes on the forum.. 

Just in case someone what's to view them as well.. 

http://www.routerforums.com/search.php?searchid=204805

=======


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Flag case*

Good job John. I made one for my dad who was in WWII in the pacific.I'll post it when I get a chance. How about a picture of your router lift?

Gary


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

Here's a butt in post on the lift 

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/5653-motorized-router-lift-eagle-lake-style.html

========

By the way I was having a hard time to making heads or tails out of your Avatar so I played with just a bit, hope that's OK,, I like it by the way 

=======


----------



## johnwnixon (Aug 6, 2007)

Electron said:


> That's a beautiful display case, perhaps one day you might show us how you made those splined joints which appear to be dovetails, very clever.


Hi Electron,

I first saw this technique for the dovetail keys on a blanket chest. The fellow made a simple jig that allowed him to run his router across the corner of the box and cut a dovetail shape. Then he inlaid a key of contrasting wood. My technique is the same principle, but I use a jig on the router table to hold the workpiece at 45 degrees as it goes through the dovetail bit.

Here's some pictures:


----------



## johnwnixon (Aug 6, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> NIce JOB , I always enjoy to seeing your videos, here's link to some of your other ones you have posted on the forum..they can be hard to find somtimes on the forum..
> 
> ...


Hi Bobj3, Thanks for posting a link to my Motorized Router Lift post! Thanks for checking out the video as well; I'm glad you liked it. 

I tried your search link and didn't get any results though.


----------



## johnwnixon (Aug 6, 2007)

Dr.Zook said:


> Very nice video John. Thanks for sharing it with us on the forum.
> GOD bless all our Veterans and our Troops.


Thanks Dr. Zook! I second your sentiment about all ours Verteran and active troops!

Thanks to everyone else who checked out the video! 

Let us celebrate Memorial day in a way that honors all those who serve and have served our great country.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John
You'er Welcome 


The search eng. if funny on the site sometimes,,, 
But if you left click on your user name and click on 
View Public Profile
and then 
Find all threads started by johnwnixon

It will pop them up like below.

==========



johnwnixon said:


> Hi Bobj3, Thanks for posting a link to my Motorized Router Lift post! Thanks for checking out the video as well; I'm glad you liked it.
> 
> I tried your search link and didn't get any results though.


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice project John and thanks for the video. I really enjoy, and have been missing them.


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

When they only give us a small amount of bytes for an avatar it's hard to do a sharp image.

Gary


----------



## johnwnixon (Aug 6, 2007)

DougO said:


> Nice project John and thanks for the video. I really enjoy, and have been missing them.


Thanks Doug...I'm trying to get back in the swing of putting out the videos. I'm editing another one right now. The next video should be cool - it shows two different ways of making an Arts and Crafts style round side table. Both tables end up looking the same, but one way is authentic and the other is a bit of an imposter.

The editing process is what takes the longest. I've have gotten pretty good with knowing what to shoot. Overall (including narration) editing probably takes about an hour for each finshed minute of video. A 15 minute video will take about 15 hours. 

This darn day job is getting in the way of my ability to make WW videos!!


----------

